# what's a used Stihl MS 361 worth?



## jstroder (Mar 29, 2009)

Went by the local saw shop the other day and asked about used saws. He brought out a 361 with 20" bar and chain they just got in. He said a customer couldn't get it to run so he traded for a new saw. Dealer said he checked it out and it was a loose wire. He said it had been originally purchased in 2007 and well maintained at his shop. It has a very small crack in the air filter cover and a couple of ribs broken in the corner of the pull start cover, otherwise very clean. I took the saw out back and tested. It started right up and cut very good. Anyway, I bought the saw for $235 and he threw in a new pair of Stihl leather gloves. I don't have any pics yet. I was just wondering if this was a decent deal or not?


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 29, 2009)

SHHHH!!!!!

From a dealer? Ya STOLE that saw! Buy your dealer a dozen Guy flowers and drop 'em off Cold.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Motodeficient (Mar 29, 2009)

Thats a crazy deal. I bought a used 361 from my local dealer this month, about the same age saw too. I paid $325 and I thought that was a pretty decent deal. You can't buy a 361 in any running condition on ebay for less than $375


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 29, 2009)

*361*

both good deals

A clean 361, good compression, no scoring $400+ all day long on ebay, rough shape compression unknown they are still getting over $300


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 29, 2009)

Vass? McDonald Bros?

$235??:jawdrop:


----------



## JT78 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im guessing that might have been carthage saw and mower really nice folks there. You got and awesome deal.


----------



## Zero Gravity (Mar 29, 2009)

Something really smells with this post, First a dealer that fixes a $500.00 saw, then sells it for $235.00?? 
ZG


----------



## jstroder (Mar 29, 2009)

Zero Gravity said:


> Something really smells with this post, First a dealer that fixes a $500.00 saw, then sells it for $235.00??
> ZG



This is no BS. I have the receipt. I am new to the saw buying business and I don't know what used saws are worth. I was just trying to find out if this was a good deal. From the other responses, it sounds like it was.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 29, 2009)

Sometimes they just want their money back on a trade-in. 

1. I've had a dealer allow $50 for a non running trade-in, flush out the fuel tank, adjust the carb, and sell it to me for $75. He also installed a brake band in that saw for free, but I had to go to the Husky dealer and pay for the brake band. 

2. Same dealer gave $200 for a low hour saw. Sold it to me for $220. 

3. Another dealer allowed $60 trade-in on a parts saw, sold it to me for $60 including shipping.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 29, 2009)

That's a great price for a well functioning 361. Maybe folks had been wary of buying it because the breaks may indicate that it was dropped a few times from a tree or had a hard life in the back of a pickup truck. Their loss is your gain. Good get!


----------



## aandabooks (Mar 29, 2009)

If the dealer sold you that saw for what he had in it, then he really bent the original owner over the counter on that trade value. If he made a few bucks on it, the deal is even worse for the original owner. 

Either way you got a great deal.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 29, 2009)

aandabooks said:


> If the dealer sold you that saw for what he had in it, then he really bent the original owner over the counter on that trade value.



I thought the dealer took it in as a non-runner. What if the dealer paid $200 for it and found out the fix was a new carburetor, piston, and cylinder?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 29, 2009)

JT78 said:


> Im guessing that might have been carthage saw and mower really nice folks there. You got and awesome deal.



Could be them. Total power in biscoe is close also, I got a sweet 026 from there. I was thinking McDs since he is in Vass, I don't see Chris letting any 361 go out the door for $235 though.


----------



## jstroder (Mar 29, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Could be them. Total power in biscoe is close also, I got a sweet 026 from there. I was thinking McDs since he is in Vass, I don't see Chris letting any 361 go out the door for $235 though.



I cannot reveal my source...

I saw an MS 441 a couple of weeks ago. It looked brand new with about a 30" bar. Asking $500 but more than I really wanted to spend. Then I looked at them on ebay and were selling for $700 and $800. Went back the next day and it was sold. I guess I should have bought it while I had the chance.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 29, 2009)

jstroder said:


> I cannot reveal my source...
> 
> I saw an MS 441 a couple of weeks ago. It looked brand new with about a 30" bar. Asking $500 but more than I really wanted to spend. Then I looked at them on ebay and were selling for $700 and $800. Went back the next day and it was sold. I guess I should have bought it while I had the chance.



Ahhh, I see. That's a bummer on the 441, I want one too! I saw one on craigslist for $550 new but it's 4 hours away from us.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 29, 2009)

jstroder said:


> Went by the local saw shop the other day and asked about used saws. He brought out a 361 with 20" bar and chain they just got in. He said a customer couldn't get it to run so he traded for a new saw. Dealer said he checked it out and it was a loose wire. He said it had been originally purchased in 2007 and well maintained at his shop. It has a very small crack in the air filter cover and a couple of ribs broken in the corner of the pull start cover, otherwise very clean. I took the saw out back and tested. It started right up and cut very good. Anyway, I bought the saw for $235 and he threw in a new pair of Stihl leather gloves. I don't have any pics yet. I was just wondering if this was a decent deal or not?



that has to be the best deal I'd heard of from a dealer, good for you and welcome to the forum.


----------



## aandabooks (Mar 29, 2009)

jstroder said:


> Dealer said he checked it out and it was a loose wire. He said it had been originally purchased in 2007 and well maintained at his shop.





taxmantoo said:


> I thought the dealer took it in as a non-runner. What if the dealer paid $200 for it and found out the fix was a new carburetor, piston, and cylinder?



Nothing more than a loose wire and had always been maintained by the selling dealer. Unless the original owner had to have a saw right now or just didn't care what he was getting in trade for a $600 saw, I would look at it as the dealer taking advantage of the original owner. Of couse, he could have turned a heck of a profit on that saw instead of letting it go dirt cheap.


----------



## spacemule (Mar 29, 2009)

aandabooks said:


> Nothing more than a loose wire and had always been maintained by the selling dealer. Unless the original owner had to have a saw right now or just didn't care what he was getting in trade for a $600 saw,



So you really think a non running 361 trade in is worth $600? If the dealer allowed him over $200 for a non running trade in, he was doing him a favor.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 29, 2009)

Seen a 361 at a pawn shop just last weekend. The thing looked like it was rolling around in the back of an asphalt/blacktop sealer gypsy's truck for a few years and they still wanted 350 for it.

Right off the bat it needed a bar and chain and a can of Gumout for the body plastic. And you'd just have to live with the sun faded parts.


----------



## aandabooks (Mar 30, 2009)

spacemule said:


> So you really think a non running 361 trade in is worth $600? If the dealer allowed him over $200 for a non running trade in, he was doing him a favor.



No, I'm saying to replace it it is a $600 saw. Not something that I would blindly take $200 in trade value on. Could part it out on ebay and make atleast that much.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Mar 30, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Seen a 361 at a pawn shop just last weekend. The thing looked like it was rolling around in the back of an asphalt/blacktop sealer gypsy's truck for a few years and they still wanted 350 for it.
> 
> Right off the bat it needed a bar and chain and a can of Gumout for the body plastic. And you'd just have to live with the sun faded parts.



you shoulda got us a pic of that


----------



## nmurph (Mar 30, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Seen a 361 at a pawn shop just last weekend. The thing looked like it was rolling around in the back of an asphalt/blacktop sealer gypsy's truck for a few years and they still wanted 350 for it.
> 
> Right off the bat it needed a bar and chain and a can of Gumout for the body plastic. And you'd just have to live with the sun faded parts.



if the p&c look acceptable, offer him $250. a $5 dollar, 1 gallon jug of Purple Power, a teethbrush (for those of you in LA (lower alabama) that's what we call it), a rattle can of Rustoleum Crystal Clear and a couple of hours of time and you would have a brand new-looking saw (see brads 029 transformation thread).


----------



## Raymond (Mar 30, 2009)

I thought about it but from the looks of the saw I bet it's never seem fuel mixtures at 50 to 1. Never had much luck with pawn shop saws. 

Yeah I really should of took a picture of it.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 30, 2009)

aandabooks said:


> No, I'm saying to replace it it is a $600 saw. Not something that I would blindly take $200 in trade value on. Could part it out on ebay and make atleast that much.



Well, maybe the dealer should have spent some time appraising the trade like you say, but it was probably just an on the spot offer for a non runner of certain appearance. 

My Husky 36 was a Dolmar trade-in. I believe it went like this: "what'll you give me for this Husky that won't start?" "Well, it's got compression. I'll allow $50 on it." Then he sold it to me for $75, assuming he was able to get it running. I ordered a new brake band from the Husky dealer, mailed the band to the Dolmar dealer, and picked up my $75 saw a week later with fresh fuel and the brake band installed. 
I was happy to get a decent little saw for $80 (paid about $5 for the brake band), and he was happy to make $25 putting fresh fuel in it and fixing the brake. When he quoted me $75, he was planning on putting a carb kit in it. 
He seemed surprised that I wouldn't run the saw without a brake. :jawdrop:


----------

